# Planning a Delorean / Hyper9 HV / Tesla modules conversion, have some questions



## Casey_S (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey all. Some friends and I are big fans of the potential for customization about all aspects of an EV conversions, and we're giant nerds, so we're planning out a first time build based on a Delorean. We're currently thinking of using a Netgain Hyper9 HV for the motor but we're unsure of its capabilities. We're having a hard time deciphering this graph:









In particular we're confused about the current draw shown in that graph. Why is a constant 600A being drawn from 0 to 5800 RPM? Also, why is a controller with a maximum of 500A output bundled with the Hyper9 HV, yet the Hyper9 comes with a controller that can output up to 750A? Are there any better alternative controllers that can provide a higher amperage overhead? We were set on using a Warp11 HV with a Soliton 1 but given the efficiency advantages of going AC, we're trying to change directions.

As far as batteries, we were planning on using 8x Tesla 5kWh modules in 2p4s with the Warp11 HV, but we're open to suggestions for a Hyper9 HV battery configuration.

We're shooting for a minimum range of 100 miles, and preferably 0-60mph under 5 seconds. Plugging our specs in to the EVdesigner build calculator shows we'll get around 170 miles of range and a 0-60 of about 7.5 seconds but I'm not sure how accurate the calculations are.

We're all EE's with software experience so we can handle the electrical aspects, but none of us have prior mechanical or fab experience so that'll be our biggest obstacle. We're located in LA so hopefully we'll be able to find some help when it comes time to fabricate the transmission mounting plate and battery boxes.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Casey_S said:


> Why is a constant 600A being drawn from 0 to 5800 RPM?


The motor is apparently current-limited up to that speed. Since the graph is for maximum performance, the controller is delivering the maximum allowed current, and voltage rises as required by the rising motor speed (so electrical power increases as the product of current and voltage, and mechanical output power increases as the product of torque and speed).

After about 3800 rpm, the system appears to be hitting an allowed power limit; however, I can't explain why it shows constant current and voltage, rather than current dropping (with the torque) while voltage increases with speed. I can believe it, but at the moment I can't explain it.

After about 5800 rpm there appears to be insufficient voltage available to drive enough current, so power falls off. A higher-voltage motor would not see this until a higher speed.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Casey_S said:


> As far as batteries, we're planning on using 8x Tesla 5kWh modules; 2p4s.


Do you think that's enough voltage? It is only one-quarter of stock Tesla pack voltage (for the 16-module cars), and well short of what is being used to run the motor as shown in the chart.


----------



## Casey_S (Jul 16, 2017)

brian_ said:


> Do you think that's enough voltage? It is only one-quarter of stock Tesla pack voltage (for the 16-module cars), and well short of what is being used to run the motor as shown in the chart.


You're right, that's what we had in mind for the Wap11 HV. Open to suggestions for a Hyper9 HV configuration.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Casey

Why do you think that the Warp11 is less efficient than the AC motor?

The motor is a little less efficient - but the controller is more efficient - the two just about cancel each other out

The thing that you will lose is the re-gen - but that is only useful if you are in stop/start traffic 

I'm using a Hitachi 11 inch forklift motor and a Paula & Sabrina controller 
340 v and 1200 amps - GREAT fun

I think that you will be incredibly disappointed with that Hyper9 Hv in the delorean - it will be nearly as slow as the IC engine

The term - wimpy - comes to mind

The 11 inch and the Soliton however... - but you will want a decent voltage


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Casey_S said:


> Also, why is a controller with a maximum of 500A output bundled with the Hyper9 HV, yet the Hyper9 comes with a controller that can output up to 750A?


Presumably to match the motors, which are different.

I note these specs (the only line of specs on the overall HyPer 9 web page which is different between the two versions):

HyPer 9: DC supply voltage from 62V to 130V, and current up to 750Amps max
HyPer 9HV: DC supply voltage from 90V to 180V, and current up to 500Amps max
The spec sheets (LV and HV) confirm the current and voltage differences, and that the power is the same (100 kW peak, 38 kW continuous).

HyPer 9 - Voltage: 100V Nominal
HyPer 9HV - Voltage: 144V Nominal
The HV version appears to be wound differently, for the same power but at higher voltage and thus proportionately lower current. Although the higher voltage option doesn't result in a higher maximum speed, it does provide a broader power band (range of speeds at which the motor can produce nearly the rated power).

A controller with higher current capacity would not result in better performance, because you would need to set the controller current limit to the same level as the supplier's matched controller, to protect the motor.


----------



## bawfuls (Jan 8, 2018)

Duncan said:


> I think that you will be incredibly disappointed with that Hyper9 Hv in the delorean - it will be nearly as slow as the IC engine
> 
> The term - wimpy - comes to mind


This sounds overly pessimistic. Of course it's not going to be as punchy as 340V at 1200A (ffs that's over 400kW, more than 500hp!) but that's a ridiculously high bar to hold conversions to. If you click through to the third part of this instagram post, there's a video of EV West burning rubber in a 3000lbs VW van powered by a Hyper9.

I'm using a Hyper9D in my 280Z conversion with 5 Tesla modules for a nominal voltage of 114V. Based on discussions with EV West and what I've found online, I expect moderately improved performance compared to the stock ICE for around town driving, with a lower top speed, and about 90 miles of range.

Still plenty of work to be done though. Current status: https://imgur.com/a/dDkv8KB


----------



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

If you guys are EEngineers I'd say look into a P&S controller. You get a circuit board, and you do the rest. He offers both an AC and a DC control board. You can populate it yourself or have him do it for you, and test it. Pretty cheap for the brains... then you put together the IGBT's with an awesome heat sink etc... and you have 1000 amps at 400v easily... for under $1000. You get way more bang for your buck this way. Check out the thread "Experience with Paul and Sabrina's Controller" on this forum.... and good luck! Hey I myself have a Bradley GT2 which has the Delorean stule Gull Wing doors... on a VW Chassi.... super fun. Love the style!


----------



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/foru...ence-w-paul-sabrinas-controller-195225p6.html


----------

